# Get €50 as easy as 1,2,3



## Grimmer_66 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello, have you heard of SB Invest? they are a new Tipster Networking platform who's looking for first 100 tipsters to try their site!









						ScoreBoss PRO Betting Tipsters
					

Our tipsters are presented openly, and can be contacted directly, free of charge and free of hassle. Find & follow PRO betting tipsters now!




					bit.ly
				




Just follow these easy steps:
1. Signup in https://bit.ly/3jWHSr3
2. Publish at least 5 tips within 1 week.
3. Make sure to have a positive yield within the week!

Once you meet these requirements, we will contact you to set up your Asianconnect account or email us at support@sbinvest.com.

Note:
*One tipster account per person only
*One-time prize redemption


----------

